# Can you help me identify this wood?



## scsmith (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello all. I'm new around here and I just got a smoker. I just picked up some wood that I don't plan on using yet because its too fresh. But I really have no idea what it is. The guy I got it from said it could be maple or from a holly tree. Could be 2 different types too maybe. The bark looks a little different. This is in NJ.













IMG_4698.JPG



__ scsmith
__ Jun 26, 2015


















IMG_4699.JPG



__ scsmith
__ Jun 26, 2015


















IMG_4700.JPG



__ scsmith
__ Jun 26, 2015


















IMG_4701.JPG



__ scsmith
__ Jun 26, 2015


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks like maple to me


----------



## tropics (Jun 26, 2015)

The smooth Bark I would say Holy the rest is Maple.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 26, 2015)

Welcome to the board! It looks like they sold off the pieces that were the hardest to split.


----------



## scsmith (Jun 26, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> Welcome to the board! It looks like they sold off the pieces that were the hardest to split.


I didn't pay a dime. :-)  So im thinking the holly is not going to be used for smoking. Maybe another use in store for that. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice score on the wood pal.


----------



## scsmith (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## smokingalf (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello everybody I too have some wood I am trying to  identify any help would be great 













image.jpeg



__ smokingalf
__ Oct 24, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ smokingalf
__ Oct 24, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ smokingalf
__ Oct 24, 2015





I think it's a hickory but not sure


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 24, 2015)

.


----------



## smokingalf (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you that's what I was thinking. Now to let it season for a year .[emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 25, 2015)

Already have checking. Slice off some disks and throw'um in your cook chamber or gasser next cook. Looks like really nice wood. Enjoy.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 25, 2015)

Scsmith said:


> Hello all. I'm new around here and I just got a smoker. I just picked up some wood that I don't plan on using yet because its too fresh. But I really have no idea what it is. The guy I got it from said it could be maple or from a holly tree. Could be 2 different types too maybe. The bark looks a little different. This is in NJ.


None of that wood looks like the maple that I use. Some of the bark reminds me of box elder.

This is the tree ID site I use, perhaps you can find it there-

http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/syllabus/biglist_frame.cfm


----------

